# Visit Visa to UK - Bank Account Balance



## Brando27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm applying for a visit visa in UK now, I can provide all the documents they required, however, I am not confident about my bank statement as I dont have a healthy bank account balance, though I can submit my salary certificate and my last 6 months payslip but I still have a doubt for my bank statement. All expenses like food, accomodations and trips will be shouldered by my sponsors.

I am working in my company for 2.5 yrs now and receiving only 4000 AED per month. How much bank account balance do I need to present upon applying for tourist visa for 2 weeks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

i have been to uk before as well as i have applied again for 3 weeks general visit visa , Before i answer your questions one thing who is going to pay for your expenses in uk ? for example if you have family /sponsor they will have to provide their statements as well , I am applying this time myself and i have mentioned 3000 GBP (AED-18462) expense in visa docs including flight and hotel costs , However i will be providing more statements as well in case i need more cash (for example i have mentioned i will also add up my june/july salary as well in case i need more money ... 

All they want to know is you can afford all the expenses in UK and you will return back to uae once you have completed your stay ...

By the way Good luck , my appointment is on 10th of june , fingers crossed


----------



## abdul.dubai (Oct 21, 2010)

*i want to apply from Dubai to UK what document should to submit . any one guide . any one apply from Dubai to UK , as visitor .*


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Brando27: If you are applying for a TOURIST visit visa, then you will need to show a healthy bank balance. You mentioned that your company will be sponsor your trip. That would mean that it is a business visit visa. You will require a letter from your company confirming that all expenses will be covered by them. Show them the supporting salary certificates and they might be able to grant you the visa. Do you have a corporate credit card? Take those statements too as they might help.

@Kistmatco: He already mentioned who is sponsoring his stay.

@Abdul: Please visit the British Consulate website for details on how to apply and list of all the documents required. You can find the website through google.


----------

